# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Ăn gì, đi chơi đâu ngày 8/3

## hangnt

*Sắp đến ngày 8/3 rồi, các bạn đã có dự định gì chưa, cứ đến ngày này, các bạn nam rất băn khoăn trong việc chọn địa điểm vui chơi và quà tặng sao cho thật vừa lòng bạn gái mà vẫn hợp túi tiền.*

Trong thời gian gần đây, có rất nhiều loại hình vui chơi giải trí du nhập vào Việt Nam trong đó có các game bắn súng như bắn súng sơn, bắn súng lazer… Nếu bạn đã từng chơi Halflife 2 hay Quake thì bạn sẽ rất hứng thú với game bắn súng lazer này. Với khu vực bắn súng rộng rãi, được bố trí như một nhà máy bỏ hoang, cơ sở vật chất hiện đại, 100% ngoại nhập, bạn hoàn toàn có thể hóa thân thành một chiến binh thật thụ như trong game mình đã từng yêu thích.

Khi chơi mỗi đội sẽ có 5 - 10 người, mỗi người sẽ có tối đa 5 “máu”, mỗi lần bắn trúng đối phương, số máu sẽ giảm đi 1, khi hết 5 “máu” bạn cần đến nơi chứa hộp cứu thương để được “cứu sống” và có thể quay lại trò chơi.


Ngoài ra X-Factory còn cung cấp cho các bạn khu X-VIP, được trang bị 2 hệ thống X-box Kinect, một hệ thống đua xe mô hình, là nơi lý tưởng cho các bữa tiệc sinh nhật cũng như các buổi họp mặt thân mật. X-VIP sẽ phục vụ đồ ăn và đồ uống trong suốt bữa tiệc.


_X-Factory Địa chỉ: 89 Bùi Ngọc Dương- Hà Nội_

Chơi thì đã có bắn súng, còn ăn uống thì sao. Với kinh phí eo hẹp, chúng ta nên tìm các ưu đãi giảm giá của các nhà hàng mới khai trương và mang phong cách trẻ trung, chất lượng phục vụ tốt để có thể tổ chức party.

Nếu bạn gái của bạn là tín đồ của ẩm thực Hàn Quốc, bạn có thể dẫn nàng tới Gimbab Hà Nội (với một cơ sở tại Ngọc Khánh) với mức giá sinh viên có thể ăn đến no thì thôi. Đó chính là nhà hàng Hàn Quốc nổi tiếng bậc nhất tại Hà Nội, tại cơ sở 12 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn. Với các ưu đãi về các món ăn Hàn Quốc đang rất được ưa chuộng như:



Gimbab bò tuyệt ngon với giá rẻ giật mình. Chỉ 28.000đ một suất



Mỳ đen 48.000 đ/tô lớn



Cơm trộn 70.000/tô lớn
Rất phải chăng cho 2 người, đây sẽ là một trong những nơi lý tưởng cho các bạn sinh viên để các bạn tổ chức 8/3 phải không?

_Nhà hàng Gimbab Hà Nội 12 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, Hà Nội_

Ngoài ra các bạn cũng có lựa chọn thú vị từ xứ sở Hoa Anh Đào. Chắc bạn cũng từng đọc truyện Đô Rê Mon và thấy những chiếc bánh rán Dorayaki mà Nô bi ta hay mang ra dụ mỗi khi cần cầu cứu chú mèo ú rồi phải không. Các bạn sẽ được thưởng thức món bánh trứ danh này với giá cả cực kì phải chăng. Các bạn được thỏa sức chọn lựa 3 set ăn sau:






_Địa chỉ: Kissaten- 28 Quốc Tử Giám- Hà Nội
T: 0123 274 6789_

Và một địa điểm nữa các bạn cũng không nên bỏ qua đó chính là Mỳ Vằn Thắn Minh Anh số 6 Nguyễn Biểu (ngay gần Văn Miếu). Gần 100 năm món Mỳ Vằn Thắn du nhập từ Trung Hoa, qua các bàn tay khéo léo của người đầu bếp Việt, món mỳ đã trở nên rất phổ biến và được các thực khách Việt đón nhận hào hứng. Nhà hàng Mỳ Vằn Thắn Minh Anh với truyền thống lâu đời mang đậm nét Việt đã mang lại sự hài lòng cho hàng ngàn lượt thực khách. Chào mừng 8/3, nhà hàng Minh Anh mang đến ưu đãi vô cùng lớn cho các bạn.

----------


## hcpro

Hay đấy, mình thích nhất là đi ăn uống, hihi

----------


## hantt.163

*Địa điểm sang trọng, lãng mạn:*
*1.Tajmasago:* 

  	Theo khảo sát Foody.vn thì rất nhiều bạn đề xuất Tajmasago là điểm đến  số 1 trong danh sách. Quả thật nơi đây sở hữu một không gian đẹp lung  linh, vô cùng sang trọng và lãng mạn mà không ai có thể phủ nhận được.

 

 * 2.Chill Sky Bar:* 

  	Bạn nghĩ gì về buổi tiệc mừng 8-3 tại quán bar nằm chót vót trên đỉnh  một tòa nhà với tầm nhìn đẹp nhất Sài Gòn? Chill Sky Bar đã nhận được  hàng loạt giải thưởng giá trị: Best New Restobars of 2011 của tạp chí  Word, Best Restaurants của tạp chí Business Style, Ho Chi Minh City’s  Hippest Spot của tạp chí Discovery Asia Inflight, và Favorite Bars in  Asia của tạp chí Prestige Hong Kong.
 

 *3.The Deck Saigon:* 

  	Chắc hẳn sẽ không ai có thể từ chối được phong cảnh “tuyệt vời ông mặt  trời” của The Deck Saigon, nơi mà không gian hiện đại hài hòa cùng sông  nước thiên nhiên một cách vô cùng hoàn hảo.
 

 *4.Shri Restaurant & Lounge:*

  	Cũng tọa lạc tại một vị trí đắc địa như Chill Sky Bar, nhưng chức năng  Shri thiên về nhà hàng nhiều hơn. Cùng xem cảm nhận của một thành viên  trên foody.vn về Shri nhé:
  	“ Ngắm cảnh đêm từ Shri là 1 trải nghiệm khó quên, cả không gian trong  nhà và ngoài trời đều có những cái thích riêng biệt. Ngoài trời thoáng  mát hít thở khí trời, ngắm những con đường SG lung linh ánh đèn từ trên  cao, nếu chọn được vị trí ngồi ngay sát phía ngoài thì có thể tha hồ  ngắm cảnh…” – Hường Phạm.
 

 *5.Cham Charm:* 

  	Đến với Cham Charm thưởng thức buffet, bạn sẽ phải chi một khoản kha  khá đấy. Tuy nhiên, những trải nghiệm nhận được tại đây khá tương xứng:  từ thức ăn ngon đa dạng cho đến không gian nội thất sang trọng và tầm  nhìn đẹp.

 

 *6.Pizza 4P’s:*

  	Bạn đã từng ăn bánh pizza được chế biến theo phong cách Nhật chưa? Nếu  chưa hãy đến thưởng thức tại nhà hàng Pizza 4P’s và chắc rằng bạn sẽ  không phải thất vọng về chất lượng món ăn đâu.
 

 *7.MonPere Café:*

  	Một chút gì đó lãng mạn, cổ điển mang đậm dấu ấn kiến trúc Pháp,  MonPere Café hứa hẹn sẽ là một điểm đến tuyệt vời cho buổi tối 8-3.
 

(foody.vn)

----------


## thuydn

Em làm một list quán cafe để mọi người chọn vào dịp 8-3 này nhé! 

*1. Quán cũ kỹ* 

- Dĩ nhiên nói đến quán cafe ở HN em không thể không nhắc tới quán này: *Cafe Đinh 13 Đinh Tiên Hoàng.*  Một thời nổi tiếng cafe rock ở HN, bây giờ quán Đinh chẳng còn chất như  thế nữa (tuy nhiên dân rock gạo cội vẫn hay ngồi ở đây). Quán bé tí,  bàn ghế bé tí, cốc chén bé tí, thú vị ở con đường đi lên quán cũng bé tí  dưới những chiếc ba lô du lịch. Quán do bà Bích, con gái cụ Giảng (Cafe  Giảng) mở, có món sữa đậu nành khá ngon. Quán này có mấy điểm thú vị  sau: có hai tấm ảnh chân dung cũ kỹ cực ấn tượng, hai vị trí đẹp nhất để  ngồi nhìn ra hồ, một là tựa vào tường phòng trong nhìn thẳng ra hồ, hai  là tựa vào cửa ban công nhìn xuống đường, quán có những bình hoa rất  hay. Tuy nhiên dạo này lên đây rất dễ gặp các em tuổi teen . 

- Nhân tiện nói đến cụ Giảng ở trên,* cafe Giảng* cũng là một  quán lâu đời có tiếng ở HN (ở ngay đầu Hàng Gai, nhìn thẳng ra Hàng  Đào). Quán có món cafe trứng nổi tiếng, ngoài ra thì do mới ngồi đây 3 -  4 lần gì đó nên em không recommend gì về đồ uống ở đây cả. Ngồi ở quán  nhìn ra phố Hàng Đào rất lạ, từ một ô cửa hẹp nhìn ra một con phố dài  hun hút và cực kỳ sầm uất, cũng là một cảm giác hay ho. Quán nghỉ bán  khoảng 2 tiếng buổi trưa. 

- Cùng thể loại với cafe Đinh và Giảng là *cafe Lâm* - Lý Thái  Tổ (ngoài ra còn có cafe Năng, Nuôi v.v.. nhưng những quán này em chưa  ngồi bao giờ). Cafe Lâm trước đây nổi tiếng vì tranh phố Phái và cafe  ngon. Bây giờ tranh treo trong quán không còn là các tác phẩm của cụ  Phái nữa (e không biết gì về hội hoạ, nhưng đoán thế), quán cũng không  phải của những người chủ xưa nữa, mà đã được chuyển nhượng cho người  khác. Tuy thế, ngồi quán này uống cafe vào những buổi sáng chủ nhật đầy  nắng và ngắm ánh nắng xiên qua các hàng cây cũng rất đẹp. Đây cũng là  một trong những quán được dán nhãn "Quá khứ" của em . 
* 
2. Quán lịch sự - có đầu tư về nội thất và phong cách 
* 
- *Serenade (Ngô Quyền, gần ngã tư Tràng Tiền)*: quán lịch sự và lãng mạn. Thats all . 

- *Ciao (Hàng Bài, đối diện Tràng Tiền plaza)*: có cảm giác khá  ấm cúng, nói chung thì em vẫn luôn thích ngồi trong các quán cafe và  ngắm dòng người đi lại ngoài phố, ngăn cách bởi bức tường kính, cảm giác  như mình đang xem cuốn phim cuộc sống, mình là khán giả, khán giả thôi .  Vì vậy Ciao ngồi tầng 1 thích hơn tầng 2. 

- *Amigo (Lý Thường Kiệt, đối diện New Windows)*: Style không  đặc biệt lắm, cũng không có gì đáng chê trách. Do quá kinh hoàng với New  Windows (đã vào khoảng 3-4 lần và nhất quyết sẽ ko bao giờ vào nữa),  nên nếu chọn một quán uống nước trên phố LTK, đó sẽ là Amigo. 

- *Paramount (Nguyễn Chí Thanh, cạnh New Windows)*: Với lý do giống trên, nên nếu uống nước ở Nguyễn Chí Thanh thì Paramount sẽ là sự lựa chọn . 

- *Hà Nội phố (Trần Nhân Tông, gần hồ Thiền Quang)*: Na ná như những quán trên, món bánh ngon, đã từng ngồi một ngày mưa. Tạm ổn! 

-* Yến Trang* (hay Trang Yến gì đó không nhớ, ở ngã tư Quang Trung - Nguyễn Du): 

- *Nguyễn Sơn (Phan Bội Châu, đối diện quán ăn Ngon)*: thật ra  đây là hàng bánh. Uống nước ở đây rất tiện vì ăn bánh ở đây rất ngon .  Có một khoảng hẹp ở tầng 2, ngồi ở đó nhìn xuống đường cũng hay hay. 

- *Hale Bar - Nguyễn Du*, có nhạc cũng tạm, không phải là nơi yên tĩnh. Đừng gật đầu đồng ý với đồ uống waiter giới thiệu bởi giá đồ uống đó rất mắc. 

-* ILU Bar - (trên tầng 7) 2 mặt đường*: Đường Yên Phụ và Phó  Đức Chính - view cực đẹp: Hồ Tây, Hồ Trúc Bạch, sông Hồng, Khách sạn  Sofitel plaza...he he he...phong cách nhạc, đồ uống kiểu Mỹ. Đồ uống giá  cực cực mắc (đôi khi thay đổi theo giờ trong ngày) và có tính 5%  service charge 

- *Nutz Bar (trong khách sạn sheraton)* Tối thứ 7, vé vào cửa 50K miễn phí 2 đồ uống vui nhộn với salsa 

- *Z café –Tông Đản* , thỉnh thoảng hay mời ca sỹ “nổi nổi” kiểu Hồ Gươm Xanh nhưng nhỏ hơn 

- *Opera club, số 5 Đặng Thái Thân*, chưa vào bao giờ nhưng có 1  người bạn đã vào, đồ uống mắc (nhưng không mắc bằng ILU), toilet có rải  cánh hoa hồng, nhạc nhẽo, nhưng có cảm giác hơi buồn ngủ và rất khó  chịu vì waiter chăm sóc quá kỹ. 
* 
3. Quán có view đẹp* 

- *Hồ Gươm Xanh (Hapro):* hehe nói đúng ra là gần Hồ Gươm Xanh,  đi vào sân và lên tầng 6, quán nằm ngoài trời. Ngồi ở quán này nhìn  xuống khu vực Hồ Gươm thì thôi rồi là đẹp, ăn đứt Hanoi City View (vừa  bẩn vừa chán ), nhưng đồ uống thì không có gì đặc biệt. 

- *Chim Xanh* (phố Khúc Hạo, phố này ngắn tí nên tìm quán này  cũng dễ ợt ): quán có khoảng vườn rất đẹp, phong cách cũng tạm ổn với  những phòng nhỏ xen kẽ với vườn. Ngồi trên tầng 2 tha hồ mà mát và thiên  nhiên. 

-* Cafe Báo* (Trần Quốc Toản, khu vực ngã tư Quang Trung): Quán  có sân đẹp với một gốc xà cừ cổ thụ to vật vã. Quán này được mỗi khoảng  sân đẹp chứ mọi thứ còn lại đều không đặc biệt (thế mà vẫn ăn điểm).  Nhớ một buổi sáng mưa bão, ngồi trong quán nhìn cây cối tơi bời ngoài  trời qua những khe mành mành hẹp. Quán vắng và lạnh. Một cảm giác nao  nao, mình đã có những lúc rất ngốc . Quán này bây giờ chống chỉ định lên  với con trai . À mà quán này còn được biết đến vì những hiện vật thời  bao cấp nữa. 

- *ZigZac* (phố Nguyễn Xí, trên gác, đối diện hiệu sách): hồi  xưa là Babyllon, để hoang tàn hơn cả thành Babyllon nếu bây giờ vẫn còn .  Từ khi được sửa sang lại thì cũng ok lắm, ngồi quán này nhìn xuống phố  Tràng Tiền rất hay, không biết món sữa chua đánh đá đặc biệt hồi xưa sau  khi sửa quán có còn không nữa. 

- *Cổ Ngư* (đường đê Yên Phụ): Quán này phục vụ và nội thất cực  kỳ tồi, được mỗi khoảng không gian nhìn ra Hồ Tây. Đây là sự lựa chọn  của em mỗi buổi sáng chủ nhật, sau khi ăn sáng. Ngồi ngắm Hồ Tây buổi  sáng hay phết, dù sương hay nắng. Quán có món trà hoa cúc cũng tạm được. 

-* Highland chân Cột Cờ*: không hiểu sao trong các quán Highland em chỉ thích ngồi quán này. Cũng hay. 

- *phố Cổ (11 Hàng Gai)*: đi qua hàng lưu niệm lên quán. Quán  nhìn xuống Hồ Gươm ở một vị trí cũng khá đẹp. Buổi tối thường quá đông,  nên lên quán buổi chiều là thích nhất. 

*4. Một số quán high recommend khác 
* 
- *Phố cũ - 30 Phan Bội Châu,* quán có cái gác lửng bé, thấp, (ai cao cẩn thận), đồ uống được, giá được. Ngồi vào hôm mưa rất thích 

- *Phố cũ - Hàng Bông*: ngược lại với quán trên, vườn rộng,  không có gì phàn nàn và không có gì đặc sắc ngoài một lần đến đấy gặp  anh diễn viên phim truyền hình (hâm mộ lắm nhưng ko biết tên anh ý đâu!) 

- *Enter 58- 58 Bà Triệu*, đồ uống hơi đắt, có lần ăn khoai xin giấy ăn ko có, khăn ướt ko có, cuối cùng đành vui lòng lau tay vào rẻ lau...chít cười. 

- *Opera Kim Cương - 108 K4* , khu tập thể Bách Khoa, Hà Nội (khó tìm đấy)21h có anh Kim cương hát Opera hoặc có ai đó chơi piano (ngẫu hứng thì phải) 

- *Hot cafe - đầu ngõ Hạ Hồi, Trần Hưng Đạo*, nội thất đẹp, ko gian ấm cũng, mấy anh waiter ở đây sáng sủa, vui tính 

- *Photo cafe - quán Sứ*. Quán này hay ngồi với bạn bè thân nên thích nó vì kỷ niệm. He he he 

- *Xe cổ - phố hàng Bún*, bài trí độc đáo, ngồi mùa đông thích  hơn mùa hè, đồ uống rất rẻ và chia thành 2 loại giá cho khách quen và  khách lạ (khách lạ đắt hơn 1K, ha ha ha...) 

-* Café Huy*, trong ngõ của phố Thái Thịnh - gắn mác "quá" khứ. Cafe Huy bây giờ ở gần trường cấp 3 Phạm Hồng Thái cũng có. 

- *Mái lá café* – Lý Thường Kiệt gần ngã tư Quán Sứ - ko có ý kiến gì đặc biệt 

-* Hapro* sát Bờ hồ ngay ngã tư Lê Thái tổ, Bà Triệu, Hàng Khay. Đi bộ quanh hồ, mỏi chân hay ngồi. 

- một quán ở *đầu phố Trần Quốc Toản* có món sữa chua nếp cẩm ngon khiếp khủng,quên tên rồi, bổ sung tên sau. 

- *Nhạc Tranh - ngõ 63 Thái Thịnh* (ko nhớ chính xác lắm). Thứ  tư, CN hàng tuần có guitar cổ điển. Anh Khang và anh Phong hay lên đây  đánh. Đồ uống hôm có biểu diễn thì mắc hơn bình thường. Thú thật nếu ko  có chương trình thì cũng chẳng đến đấy uống nước làm gì

----------


## hcpro

Nhiều nơi hay quá nên đâm ra phân vân ko biết chọn nơi nào cả :Smile:

----------


## thietht

*Không chỉ phục vụ đồ uống, các quán cà phê giờ đây còn thiết kế  riêng các phòng chiếu đáp ứng nhu cầu xem phim giải trí của các bạn trẻ.  Và 5 quán cafe dưới đây là điểm đến lý tưởng dành cho các bạn trẻ trong  dịp 8/3 tới.

**1. Theo Café*
 Rạp chiếu phim mini này  dành riêng cho các bạn trẻ nằm trong ngõ nhỏ ở phố Đặng Văn Ngữ. Không  quá cầu kỳ về trang trí, nơi đây thiên về sự tối giản với màu trắng chủ  đạo cùng cách bày trí bàn ghế bệt rộng rãi. Với 3 phòng được thiết kế  riêng biệt, quán tránh được sự gò bó, ồn ào tại rạp chiếu phim công  cộng. Khách hàng sẽ có được một không gian thoải mái, thư giãn để thưởng  thức một bộ phim yêu thích.
 Địa chỉ: Số 24, ngõ 4, Đặng Văn Ngữ 
Giá xem phim:
 Phim HD: 60.000 đồng mỗi giờ. 
Phim 3D: 80.000 đồng mỗi giờ. Đồ uống: 15.000 - 45.000 đồng.




*2. Lãng Bạc Café* 
Lãng Bạc là quán cà phê  quen thuộc nằm ngay sát Hồ Tây thơ mộng. Ngoài cơ sở 1 nổi tiếng trên  con phố nhỏ Yên Phụ, Lãng Bạc còn có thêm hai địa chỉ mới ở Nguyễn Công  Trứ và Hàng Bông. Quán được chia thành nhiều không gian khác nhau từ  những cabin nhỏ dành riêng cho hai người đến những cabin lớn hơn dành  cho các nhóm, hay phòng chiếu phim công với diện tích rộng rãi, thoáng  mát. Với không gian lịch sự, trẻ trung, chốn hẹn hò này nhận được sự yêu  thích của các khách hàng trẻ.
 Địa chỉ: 52 Yên Phụ, 18 Nguyễn Công Trứ, 108 Hàng Bông 
Giá xem phim:
 Dành cho 2 người 100.000 đồng mỗi giờ (kèm đồ uống)
 Dành cho nhóm(3 - 4 người): 150.000 đồng mỗi giờ (kèm đồ uống), 15.000 đồng/30 phút tiếp theo.




*3. T-box* 
T-box là một quán cà phê  có vị trí đặc biệt, khi nằm trên một shop thời trang ở phố Quán Thánh.  Dù diện tích khá nhỏ, nhưng quán vẫn khéo léo khi thiết kế 5 phòng chiếu  phim trong 3 tầng của ngôi nhà mặt phố. Quán có nhiều phòng chiếu  diện tích khác nhau, thường dành cho 2 - 10 người, ngoài ra còn một  phòng chiếu lớn với sức chứa trên 25 người. Đây là địa điểm yêu thích  của các bạn trẻ có chung sở thích xem phim khi muốn tìm một không gian  riêng tư, yên tĩnh.
 Địa chỉ: 63 Quán Thánh (tầng 2, 3, 4 - JustaTee Shop)
 Giá xem phim
 Dành cho 2 người: Phim 2D: 100.000 đồng mỗi giờ (thêm 15.000 đồng cho mỗi khách đi thêm) Phim 3D: 150.000 đồng/h (thêm 30.000 đồng cho mỗi khách đi thêm)
 Đồ uống: 15.000 - 25.000 đồng. Đồ ăn : 15.0000 - 50.000 đồng



*4. HD media café*
 Nằm khiêm tốn trong con  ngõ nhỏ trên phố Thái Hà, quán sở hữu điểm trừ khá lớn khi giống với một  căn nhà phố hơn một quán cà phê. Ngoài ra, nếu đi đông người, chỗ để xe  chật chội cũng là một lý do khiến bạn nên cân nhắc trước khi chọn. Với 3 phòng chiếu nhỏ từ 2  tới 8 người, quán còn có thêm một phòng chiếu lớn đủ chỗ cho 20 người.  Quán phục vụ nhiều nhu cầu của khách hàng như xem phim, ca nhạc, tư liệu  khoa học hay thảo luận nhóm, là địa chỉ phù hợp với các buổi họp lớp  hay sinh nhật bạn bè.
 Địa chỉ: Số 2 ngõ 89 Thái Hà
 Giá sử dụng phòng chiếu dành cho 2 người: - 8h - 12h: 79.000 đồng mỗi giờ - 14h - 22h30: 109.000 đồng mỗi giờ 
                     Đồ uống: 15.000 - 25.000 đồng.




*5. IL DIVO*
Dù đã khai trương một  thời gian, nhưng quán lại chưa được nhiều bạn trẻ biết đến do khá xa  trung tâm thành phố. Với sự đầu tư kỹ lưỡng về hình thức và chất lượng  phòng chiếu, Il Divo mang đến cho khách hàng những bộ phim 3D sống động  và sắc nét. Quán hướng tới đối tượng  chính là học sinh, sinh viên với giá cả phải chăng, giúp các bạn trẻ có  điều kiện thưởng thức công nghệ chiếu phim mới. Il Divo có một phòng  chiếu phim phục vụ khách hàng, bên cạnh hình thức kinh doanh chính là  karaoke. 
Địa chỉ: Số 46, ngõ 205, đường Xuân Đỉnh Giá xem phim: 3D: 15.000 đồng một người mỗi giờ 
Đồ uống: 18.000 - 35.000 đồng Đồ ăn: 15.000 - 60.000 đồng

----------


## hieunt

*Với  ưu đãi cực hấp dẫn, Green Eye Resort sẽ giúp đấng mày râu chăm sóc gia  đình và người phụ nữ của mình với chuyến du lịch thật ý nghĩa vào ngày  đặc biệt này. 

*Sắp đến Ngày quốc tế phụ nữ, hầu hết đàn ông trên thế giới đều phải  đối mặt với khó khăn khi chọn quà và lên kế hoạch cho một ngày đặc biệt  dạnh tặng các mẹ, chị em và người ấy tặng quà như thế nào cho ý nghĩa?  Tặng gì? Và cách tặng như thế nào để món quà nhỏ có thể thay ngàn lời  muốn nói tới những người phụ nữ yêu thương.


*Một ngày ý nghĩa dành cho phái đẹp*
 Ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ hay còn gọi là Ngày Liên Hiệp Quốc vì Nữ quyền và  Hòa bình Quốc tế được Liên Hiệp Quốc chính thức hóa vào năm 1977. Trong  một thế kỷ qua, người phụ nữ đã giành được sự bình đẳng trước pháp luật  trong hầu hết các lĩnh vực và ở hầu hết các nước trên thế giới. Tuy  thế, hiện nay phụ nữ vẫn không ngừng tranh đấu vì quyền bình đẳng với  nam giới.
 Tại một số quốc gia, ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ được kỷ niệm bằng những hoạt  động liên hoan, diễu hành đòi quyền bình đẳng với nam giới, ở các mức  lương, ở cơ hội giáo dục đào tạo, và thăng tiến trong nghề nghiệp, hay  là điều kiện an sinh xã hội, nói chung là những vấn đề thực tiễn. Ngày  này, thường là phụ nữ châu Âu và Bắc Mỹ từ chối nhận hoa, vì xem đó là  một dấu hiệu không bình đẳng và chỉ có tính cách hình thức.
 Ở Việt Nam, ngày này thường là ngày phái nam chiều phụ nữ, tặng hoa,  quà, nhưng ít nói đến chuyện bình đẳng giới bền vững, lâu dài. Ngày 8  tháng 3 được tổ chức ở các cơ quan, đoàn thể... nơi có phụ nữ làm việc  và tham gia, người phụ nữ được tặng hoa (Hoa hồng được dùng để tặng phụ  nữ trong ngày nhiều nhất) và tặng quà và các hoạt động trước ngày 8  tháng 3 rất rầm rộ đều hướng về phụ nữ.


*Cử chỉ yêu thương, thay lời mốn nói. * 
 Việc chọn và tặng một món quà ý nghĩa cho các mẹ, các chị và người ấy  trong ngày 8/3 sao cho vừa hợp ý, hợp tình, hợp túi tiền, hợp với phong  tục truyền thống dân tộc, thì thật không đơn giản chút nào. Cả năm mới  có 1, 2 dịp đặc biệt để cánh mày râu thể hiện mình, nếu không khéo léo  bạn có thể bỏ phí cơ hội ghi điểm với vợ, mẹ hay người yêu. Bạn nên chọn  những món quà không quá cầu kỳ, nhưng phải sáng tạo, bất ngờ và có ý  nghĩa, để giành lấy trái tim của người mình yêu quý.
 Hoa không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống và nhất là trong những dịp lễ  quan trọng. Tặng hoa trong ngày 8/3 là cách thể hiện sự quan tâm đến mẹ,  chị em gái và người "trong tim" của bạn. Đối với những bạn gái, họ cảm  thấy rất hạnh phúc và vui khi được ai đó (nhất là người yêu) tặng hoa  cho mình. Bên cạnh đó, những lời chúc ngọt ngào, giản dị thổ lộ trong  ngày Phụ nữ được tôn vinh sẽ trở nên thân thương hơn bao giờ hết. Đây là  một việc làm hết sức đơn giản, tiết kiệm nhưng đòi hỏi không kém sự đầu  tư suy nghĩ sao cho tinh tế và độc đáo.
 Không những thế, việc phái mạnh tự dọn dẹp nhà cửa, chuẩn bị một bữa  ăn cũng chính là món quà đầy ý nghĩa mà phái mạnh có thể dành tặng cho  những người phụ nữ của mình trong dịp lễ 8/3. Đây là món quà tình thần  vô cùng ý nghĩa bởi qua đó, nam giới mới có thể hiểu, quan tâm và chia  sẻ nhiều hơn với chị em phụ nữ những công việc nhỏ nhặt trong cuộc sống  thường ngày, để tình yêu thương, mái ấm gia đình hạnh phúc không chỉ  được tôn vinh trong ngày 8/3 mà sẽ lan tỏa mọi lúc mọi nơi, để thời gian  mọi người ở bên nhau luôn vui tươi, hạnh phúc.

*Không chỉ có tinh thần…* 
Hãy biết chọn cho mình một món quà sao cho thật phù hợp để làm đẹp  lòng cô ấy. Nhưng bạn đừng bao giờ có suy nghĩ sai lầm rằng, những món  quà đắt giá sẽ lấy được lòng người đẹp.
 Trong nhịp sống sôi động hiện nay, nam giới thường tặng cho những  người phụ nữ yêu thương của mình những món quà trúng ý, độc đáo, đắt  tiền như túi sách, mỹ phẩm, nước hoa, đồ trang sức, điện thoại, quần áo  hàng hiệu, hay thẻ làm đẹp … Không ít người cũng thu xếp thời gian để  đưa chị em phụ nữ đi ăn tối ở nhà hàng sang trọng, lên kế hoạch cùng gia  đình đi du lịch nghỉ dưỡng ở một nơi nào đó… Nó đòi hỏi sự tinh tế quan  sát của phái mạnh đối với chị em  phụ nữ. Phái đẹp sẽ lần mở gói quà để  tìm điều bất ngờ bên trong, và biết đâu đấy, họ sẽ gửi tặng lại một  điều thú vị cho cuộc sống chúng ta.
 Trong dịp này, Công viên du lịch nghỉ dưỡng Mắt xanh - Green Eye  Resort đã lên kế hoạch từ rất sớm để hỗ trợ đấng mày râu chọn cho gia  đình một chuyến du lịch thật ý nghĩa vào ngày đặc biệt này. Với khung  cảnh của thiên nhiên của rừng Chiến Khu D, hùng vĩ của dòng Sông Bé,  Green Eye Resort là nơi lý tưởng để các đấng mài râu dành thời gian nghỉ  dưỡng và chăm sóc những người thân yêuchương trì. Với những quà tặng  hấp dẫn tại Green Eye Resort, phái đẹp sẽ nhận được ưu đãi *40%* giá phòng và còn có thể sử dụng những chương trình chăm sóc sức khỏe, sắc đẹp tại Spa cao cấp với ưu đãi lên đến* 50%*. Hy vọng đây sẽ là một kỷ niệm đáng nhớ cho các gia đình trong ngày lễ 8/3 sắp tới.

*Hình ảnh tại Green Eye Resort:*








*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

_Văn phòng giao dịch Green Eye Resort_
ĐC: 18 Vũ Ngọc Phan, P.13, Q. Bình Thạnh, TPHCM
ĐT: 08. 3553 4254 – Fax: 08. 3553 4253
Website: Greeneyeresort.com
Email: greeneye@greeneyeresort.com
Hotline: 0909 38 91 91 - 0127 2211 881

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Tour du lịch ưu đãi cho chị em dịp 8/3*

_Ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ đang đến rất gần, phái mạnh khi chưa biết chọn quà gì đặc biệt dành tặng mẹ, chị em gái hoặc một nửa của mình thì chuyến du lịch ý nghĩa sẽ là một gợi ý thú vị._

Nhân dịp 8/3, Công ty Du lịch Trần Việt (TransViet Travel) đưa ra chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá dành cho phụ nữ với nhiều tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước phong phú. Với các tour ưu đãi này, chị em cũng có thể tự thưởng cho mình một kỳ nghỉ ngơi riêng cùng nhóm bạn hoặc kỷ niệm cùng người thân.


Khởi hành từ Hà Nội, công ty giới thiệu tour du lịch Thái Lan trọn gói 5 ngày 4 đêm khởi hành tối ngày 7/3 giảm 2,5 triệu đồng cho phụ nữ, chỉ còn 5,5 triệu đồng một người với chương trình tour đặc sắc. Du khách sẽ được khám phá thủ đô Bangkok với nhiều chùa chiền, đi thăm thành phố du lịch biển nổi tiếng Pattaya, xem các show diễn hấp dẫn và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn 4 sao tại Bangkok.

Tour khám phá quốc đảo Singapore trẻ trung, hiện đại và đất nước Malaysia xinh đẹp cũng là lựa chọn thú vị với giá giảm 3 triệu đồng cho phụ nữ, chỉ còn 11,5 triệu đồng một người. Hành trình 7 ngày 6 đêm, khởi hành duy nhất ngày 7/3 từ Hà Nội. Tại Singapore, du khách sẽ có dịp thăm quan tượng sư tử biển, show nhạc nước kỳ ảo và kỳ quan công viên - khu vườn sinh thái “Gardens by the bay” mới khánh thành năm 2012 với 18 siêu cây và khoảng hơn 200 nghìn loại thực vật đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới. Rời Singapore để đển Malaysia, du khách sẽ tham quan thủ đô Kuala Lumpur, Casino trên cao nguyên Genting - sòng bạc nổi tiếng nhất Đông nam Á và tham quan thành phố cổ Malacca.


Khởi hành từ TP HCM, TransViet Travel giới thiệu chùm tour trọn gói trong và ngoài nước giảm tới 40% cho khách hàng là nữ giới:

Tour Thái Lan: Bangkok - Pattaya - Ayuthaya, 6 ngày 5 đêm. Giá 5.490.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 8/3. Tour Singapore - Malaysia, 6 ngày 5 đêm giá 9.990.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 9/3. Tour Campuchia: Siem Reap - Phnom Penh, 4 ngày 3 đêm giá 2.490.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 7/3.

Tour miền Trung: Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha, Thiên đường, 5 ngày 4 đêm. Giá 2.490.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 6/3. Tour Nha Trang - Đầm Nha Phu, 4 ngày 3 đêm. Giá 2.590.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 7/3; tour Phan Thiết - Đồi Cát bay, 2 ngày một đêm. Giá 1.190.000 đồng khởi hành ngày 9/3.

Chương trình khuyến mại này chỉ áp dụng cho khách hàng là nữ giới, thời gian đăng ký từ ngày 27/2 đến 4/3. Vì số lượng chỗ có hạn nên TransViet Travel sẽ ưu tiên những khách hàng đăng ký sớm.


Ngoài khuyến mại đặc biệt cho các tour trên, TransViet Travel cũng giảm giá các tour nước ngoài khác như Thái Lan, Singapore, Malaysia, Bắc Kinh-Thượng Hải, Hàn Quốc, Hong Kong... và nội địa khởi hành từ Hà Nội hoặc TP HCM trong tháng 3 với mức giảm đến 2 triệu đồng một khách cho khách hàng là nữ và đăng ký trước 8/3.

[I]Thông tin chi tiết, liên hệ: TransViet Travel

Tầng G, Tòa nhà Travel House, 170-172 Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa, phường 6, quận 3, TP HCM. Email: dulich.sgn@transviet.com - Điện thoại: +84 8 3930 3044.

Tầng 4, Tòa nhà Đào Duy Anh, Số 9 phố Đào Duy Anh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội.
Email: outbound.han@transviet.com - Điện thoại: +84 4 3936 6777 - 091 516 1100.

Website: www.transviet.com.vn

----------


## wildrose

ui nhìu chỗ ăn chơi lãng mạn quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## thietht

> *Keang Nam Hà Nội Landmark Tower
> *
> _Địa chỉ: Lô E6, Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm tòa nhà Keang Nam*


Ở độ cao 346m, tính đến thời điểm hiện nay, Keang Nam được xem là tòa nhà cao nhất Việt Nam với 72 tầng, bao gồm các khách sạn, chung cư cao cấp, văn phòng, trung tâm mua sắm Parkson, rạp chiếu phim Lotte cinema… Có thể coi đây là một thành phố thu nhỏ với những dịch vụ sang trọng và đẳng cấp. Dù chỉ mới chính thức đi vào hoạt động được hơn năm tháng nhưng Keang Nam đã trở thành cái tên nổi tiếng mà không ai là không biết. Nhân dịp tháng 11 kỉ niệm 20 năm quan hệ giao lưu Việt Nam – Hàn Quốc, didau.org sẽ giới thiệu cho cả nhà một địa điểm đi chơi vô cùng thú vị trên tầng cao nhất của tòa nhà này – tầng 72.


Lấy một vị trí thuận lợi và đặc biệt nhất của tòa tháp, Keang Nam đã mở một địa điểm du lịch, tham quan trên tầng cao nhất, đó là Đài quan sát Sky 72 Landmark. 


Lần đầu tiên được đi thang máy tận 72 tầng, trên một độ cao 346m, cảm giác đầu tiên khá lâng lâng, nhưng ai ai cũng háo hức. Càng lên cao, áp suất không khí càng mạnh nên để tránh hiện tượng ù tai khi đứng trong thang máy, bạn chỉ cần nuốt nhẹ một cái hoặc làm động tác nhai giả là ok ngay.

Một vé lên Đài quan sát là 240k/người, bao gồm phí tham quan, xem phòng tranh 3D, phòng triển lãm, chơi một số trò chơi … 
Còn phí xem phim 5D là 50k/vé.

_Bảng giá cập nhật đến ngày 14/11/2012_






*
Khu ăn uống Snack Bar
*




_
Khu trò chơi
Phòng tranh 3D, máy ảnh càng xịn, chất ảnh càng thật

_








Còn rất nhều cảm giác thú vị đang chờ bạn khám phá!




> Nhân ngày quốc tế phụ nữ 8/3, Đài quan sát Sky72 trên tầng cao nhất của tòa tháp Keangnam Landmark72 giới thiệu chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt, mang đến niềm vui bất ngờ cho “một nửa thế giới”. Vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong ngày, khách hàng nữ đến vui chơi tại Sky72 sẽ được hưởng ưu đãi giảm 50% giá vé trọn gói.  
> 
> 
> Chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá 50% của Sky72 áp dụng cho khách hàng nữ thuộc mọi lứa tuổi, duy nhất một ngày 8/3/2013.
> 
> Địa chỉ:             Tầng 72 - Keangnam Landmark72 Tower
> Khu E6, Đường Phạm Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> Giờ mở cửa:     10:00 đến 22:00 (cuối tuần từ 9:00 đến 22:00)
> Tel:                   +(84 4) 6282 3014
> ...

----------


## thuydn

[FONT=times new roman]Con gái lúc nào cũng vậy đều cần sự thoải mái và vui vẻ, nên *ngày 8/3*  này dẫn người ấy đi đâu đó lạ lạ và đảm bảo rằng có nhiều trò vui mà  hai người sẽ tận hưởng cùng nhau như thế thì mới ý nghĩa và 99% sẽ giúp  bạn tăng mức tình cảm với người ấy 





1. Dẫn nàng đi picnic hoặc không có điều kiện thì đi công viên.

 - Đạp vịt
 - Đi ngôi nhà ma (trò này dành cho các cặp mới quen còn đang e dè chưa có dịp nắm tay)
 - Trò đu quay là thú vị nhất (mọi người chơi trò này vào cái lồng một mình một cõi mà trên cao nữa sẽ có cảm giác sợ sợ).
- Các trò khác như là: băng đăng, tàu đổ thác (trò này các bạn phải ngồi sau nàng để nàng có cảm giác yên tâm)…
- Ngoài ra nếu nàng tự tin với cơ thể và mức tình cảm đã khá thân mật thì nên đi bơi chơi các trò chơi nước… vì những trò này vui và có cái để chọc ghẹo nàng.
dia diem choi 8 3 2 Hướng dẫn những địa điểm để chơi ngày 8/3




2. Quán cafe

Các cặp không có thời gian đi buổi sáng thì chọn quán cà phê nào đó lãng mạn. Tùy vào sở thích nhạc của nàng mà cố gắng tìm quán cà phê thích hợp để có chuyện cùng thảo luận.

Đặc biệt phải chuẩn bị chủ đề để nói ngày này cho kỹ lưỡng. Ví dụ muốn tỏ tình hoặc muốn trao nhẫn… Nói chung nói gì khi đi cà phê là tùy thuộc vào từng trường hợp, nhưng phải đảm bảo câu chuyện phải vui. Khi đi nhớ chuẩn bị sẵn một món quà nho nhỏ, hoặc ít ra cũng cố hái trộm lấy 1 bông hồng.
dia diem choi 8 3 4 Hướng dẫn những địa điểm để chơi ngày 8/3



3. Xem phim

Buổi tối xem phim lãng mạn tại rạp (cố gắng mua vé trước cho chắc), ăn tại nhà hàng sang trọng rồi cùng nhau dạo phố thì còn gì bằng nữa.

 

*Những công viên tại Hà NỘi :*
 Công viên Bách Thảo

 Công viên Thống Nhất

 Công viên Chí Linh (In-đi-ra Gan-đi)
				Nằm giữa bốn phố Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Lê Lai, Lê Thạch và Ngô Quyền

 Công viên Lê Nin
				giữa ba đường Trần Phú, Hoàng Diệu và Điện Biên Phủ


 Công viên Thủ Lệ
 Công viên nước Hồ Tây
				16 đường Lạc Long Quân, quận Tây Hồ


 CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC THĂNG LONG
				614 Lạc Long Quân – Tây Hồ 
				7532175



*Những công viên tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
*
 CÔNG VIÊN VĂN HÓA ĐẦM SEN
				Địa chỉ: 3 Hòa Bình, Q.11
 CÔNG VIÊN THANH ĐA
				Địa chỉ: Cư xá Thanh Đa, Q. Bình Thạnh

 CÔNG VIÊN LÁNG LE
				Địa chỉ: Ấp 1, X. Lê Minh Xuân, H. Bình Chánh
 CÔNG VIÊN 30 THÁNG 4
				Địa chỉ: Lê Duẩn, Q.1 

 CÔNG VIÊN LÊ VĂN TÁM
				Địa chỉ: Hai Bà Trưng, Q.1
 CÔNG VIÊN VĂN LANG
				Địa chỉ: Hùng Vương, Q.5 

 CÔNG VIÊN 23 THÁNG 9
				Địa chỉ: 2 Phạm Ngũ Lão, Q.1
 CÔNG VIÊN GÒ VẤP
				Địa chỉ: 6 Nguyễn Văn Lượng, Q. Gò Vấp 

 CÔNG VIÊN HOÀNG VĂN THỤ
				Địa chỉ: Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q. Tân Bình
 HỒ CON RÙA
				Địa chỉ: Công Trường Quốc Tế, Q.3 




 CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC ĐẦM SEN
				Địa chỉ: 3 Hòa Bình, Q.11
 CÔNG VIÊN KỲ HÒA
				Địa chỉ: 16A Lê Hồng Phong, Q.10

 CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC ĐẠI THẾ GIỚI
				Địa chỉ: 600 Hàm Tử, Q.5
 CÔNG VIÊN TAO ĐÀN
				Địa chỉ: 55C Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Q.1

 CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC SUỐI TIÊN
				Địa chỉ: Xa lộ Hà Nội, Q.9
 CÔNG VIÊN LÊ THỊ RIÊNG
				Địa chỉ: 875 Cách Mạng Tháng Tám, Q.10

 CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC CỦ CHI
				Địa chỉ: Tỉnh lộ 8, X. Phước Vĩnh An, H. Củ Chi 
 CÔNG VIÊN BẠCH ĐẰNG
				Địa chỉ: 10 Tôn Đức Thắng, Q.1

 CÔNG VIÊN HẢI NAM
				Địa chỉ: 49 Phan Đăng Lưu, Q. Phú Nhuận
 CÔNG VIÊN GIA ĐỊNH
				Địa chỉ: Hoàng Minh Giám, Q. Phú N

----------


## hieunt

*Đã từ lâu chocolate được coi là một "vitamin cuộc  sống" trong việc mang lại những tác dụng quan trọng đối với sức khỏe con  người.*

Nghiên cứu của các nhà khoa học cho thấy, chocolate đặc biệt là chocolate đen chứa chất chống oxy hóa tự nhiên, cung cấp nhiều năng lượng và tình yêu. Hiểu được điều đó, Baskin-Robbins, chuỗi cửa hàng kem Mỹ lớn nhất thế giới với 7.000 cửa hàng trên 50 quốc gia, đã tổ chức _Lễ hội kem chocolate_ vào đầu tháng 3 như một món quà dành tặng cho một nửa thế giới đáng yêu trong dịp 8/3. Lễ hội “ngọt ngào” này sẽ làm cho bạn cảm thấy hài lòng khi được trải nghiệm cùng các mùi kem chocolate  tại hệ thống cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins.
 Đến với lễ hội, bạn có thể thỏa sức lựa chọn hương vị kem yêu thích với giá hấp dẫn. Một phần gồm 6 viên kem  cùng 1 bánh waffle thơm lừng chỉ với 110.000 đồng và đặc biệt khi mua 2  phần bạn sẽ được nhận ngay voucher 100.000 đồng để có thể chia sẻ vị kem yêu thích cùng những người thân yêu. Hãy đến lễ hội để khám phá ngay mùi kem chocolate  yêu thích và đam mê của chính mình.
 Những vị kem chocolate  Baskin-Robbins mang đến những sắc màu thú vị của cuộc sống:

Gold medal ribbon “sáng tạo”: Vanilla và chocolate là một sự kết hợp tuyệt vời.

Chocolate "khỏe khoắn": Đây là vị kem thơm ngon đặc biệt được làm ra  bằng loại chocolate hảo hạng  nhất, đặc biệt dành riêng cho những tín đồ  của chocolate.

Love potion #31 “lãng mạn”: chocolate trắng của vị thần tình yêu được  kết hợp với kem  phúc bồn tử, hoà quyện với dải siro mâm xôi và những  trái tim và hạt chocolate,  đã tạo nên một hương vị khó quên cho người  thưởng thức.

Winter whiter chocolate “hạnh phúc”: Kem chocolate trắng  được trộn lẫn  với siro anh đào, được phủ bởi những miếng socola và  anh đào tạo nên  một hương vị mát lạnh và ngọt dịu.

Mint chocolate chip “năng lượng”: Viên kem bạc hà hòa  quyên cùng hạt  chocolate thơm ngon tạo cho bạn một cảm giác thật tươi  mát. Đây là sự  lựa chọn hoàn hảo khi vị kem mát ngọt tan vào đầu lưỡi trong  những buổi  trưa hè nóng bức.

Chocolate cookie crackle “xì teen”: Viên kem chocolate  truyền thống  được phá cách khi trộn thêm những mẫu bánh giòn và dải sốt chocolate mềm  mại uốn lượn tạo nên một cảm giác là lạ cho người thưởng  thức.

Ngoài ra từ nay đến hết ngày 10/3 khi mua bánh kem lạnh của Baskin Robbins sẽ được nhận ngay gối “Happiness” xinh xắn.



Tin vui dành cho những bạn sử dụng dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi: các bạn sẽ  được nhận ngay voucher 100.000 đồng với hóa đơn 220.000 đồng trở lên.  Số điện thoại dịch vụ giao hàng: (848) 7300 3131.

Cửa hàng kem Baskin Robbins
Địa chỉ: 424A Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai – Phường 5 – Quận 3 – Tp.HCM

>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán kem Baskin Robbins

----------


## hieunt

*Trong những món quà cho ngày 8/3 - ngày dành cho một  nửa dịu dàng và ngọt ngào của thế giới, bạn đừng quên chocolate bởi đây  là quà tặng truyền thống dành cho những dịp đặc biệt cần phải bày tỏ  tình cảm.
*
Còn một lý do khác nữa là không có loại quà tặng nào hội đủ các yếu tố  đắng cay ngọt bùi của sự ngọt ngào, của những đam mê mãnh liệt.

Chocolate đã vượt qua ranh giới của một món ăn hay một món  quà tặng bình thường, đem lại cho người sử dụng một thứ cảm giác tuyệt  vời của sự trân trọng, chia sẻ và yêu thương mà chỉ có những người đủ  tinh tế, sâu sắc mới mang được cảm giác ấy đến cho những người thân yêu  của mình. Đặc biệt đối với phụ nữ. Một kết quả nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng  97% ham muốn của phụ nữ có 68% dành cho chocolate, 50% sẽ chọn chocolate hơn sex và 22% sử dụng chocolate như một thực phẩm kích thích. Như vậy, việc tặng chocolate cho phụ nữ trong ngày 8/3 là lựa chọn hợp lý nhất.

Boniva đã tạo ra hơn 60 loại chocolate khác nhau,  như một khu vườn hương vị tràn đầy màu sắc, hương thơm và vị giác. Những  người thích hương vị truyền thống có thể chọn cho mình ba loại chocolate gốc là chocolate đắng, chocolate sữa và chocolate trắng. Chocolate  có nhân (praline) dành cho những người ưa thích sự mạo hiểm, bí ẩn và  thử thách. Ngoài các lọai nhân truyền thống như capuccino, hạnh nhân,  rượu loãng XO, whisky, liqueur, hạt macadamia, các lọai truffle…, Boniva còn đột phá tạo ra chocolate của miền nhiệt đới với nhân sầu riêng, chanh dây, caramel gừng, tropicana… Những ngày đầu năm mới này, Boniva lại tiếp tục cho ra đời một loại nhân chocolate mới - Gianduja - với sự hòa quyện giữa chocolate,  bơ cacao, hạt dẻ nướng xay nhuyễn tạo thành một hỗn hợp mịn và tan ngay  trên đầu lưỡi. Đây là dòng sản phẩm sản xuất độc đáo được tư vấn bởi  Dobla, công ty hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực chocolate.

Điều đặc biệt hơn, từng viên chocolate đến tay người tiêu dùng là socola tươi với thời gian xuất xưởng không quá 10 ngày, đảm bảo đáp ứng được nhu cầu thưởng thức chocolate  cao cấp với hương vị đang còn nồng nàn từ những nguyên liệu thiên nhiên  ban tặng. Chính vì vậy, hương vị nóng bỏng của nguyên liệu miền nhiệt  đới, cộng hưởng với vị ngọt ngào và thơm phức của chocolate tươi, Boniva đã thật sự mang đến một cảm xúc mãnh liệt ngay từ cái “chạm” đầu tiên.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*(Sài Gòn) - Tặng 833 vé xem biểu diễn cá heo*

*Suối Tiên tặng 833 vé xem biểu diễn cá heo và sư tư biển, giảm giá vé cổng còn 50.000 đồng cho khách nữ trong ngày 8/3.*

Đến Suối Tiên vào dịp này, du khách còn được thưởng thức nhiều chương trình giải trí đặc sắc. Chương trình sân khấu tuồng cổ tái hiện lại thời kỳ Hai Bà Trưng cưỡi voi ra trận chống lại ách đô hộ nhà Hán. Bên cạnh đó, tại đây còn có nhiều chương trình văn hóa nghệ thuật như show diễu hành Ngọc Ngà Châu Báu Thần Hội tại cung đường lễ hội, show diễn Sơn Tinh Thủy Tinh tại hồ Long Quy Ẫn Thủy, các hoạt cảnh thần tiên ơng Tơ bà Nguyệt, thần Tài - ông Địa phục vụ du khách.


Ngoài ra, du khách còn được thưởng thức nhiều chương trình giải trí đặc sắc như Đại Cung Lạc Cảnh Tiên Ngư. Nơi đây sẽ diễn ra những màn trình diễn ấn tượng của các nàng Tiên Ngư và sư tử biển đến từ đất nước Indonesia. Du khách sẽ có những phút giây thư giãn bên những màn biểu diễn ấn tượng từ cá heo thông minh, sư tử biển lém lỉnh, những cú phóng mình mạnh mẽ, pha vượt vòng lửa mạo hiểm, màn tung hứng bóng chính xác, tiết mục múa trên nước thật điệu nghệ…

Tại biển Tiên Đồng - biển Ngọc Nữ - đại dương xanh trong lòng thành phố, du khách sẽ được vui đùa trong làn nước xanh mát và tham gia những trò chơi thú vị như "Quả bóng thủy tinh đi trên mặt nước biển", "Lướt sóng cùng ếch thần".


Rạp chiếu phim cinemax 4D giới thiệu bộ phim mới "Thoát khỏi tử thần". Đây là một tác phẩm của điện ảnh Mỹ Simex Iwerk. Qua bộ phim, bạn sẽ nhận ra trong ranh giới giữa sự sống và cái chết vẫn còn những điều may mắn hy hữu thần kỳ.

Đến với Lâu Đài Tuyết, bạn sẽ có cảm giác như lạc đến miền Bắc cực với nhiệt độ từ - 50 độ C đến -150 độ C. Tại đây, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những chú gấu Bắc cực dễ thương, cùng những bông hoa tuyết đẹp.


Với trò chơi "Xe vượt địa hình", bạn sẽ có cơ hội thể hiện mình là những tay đua kiệt xuất khi vượt qua những khúc cua uốn lượn, địa hình hiểm trở... Nơi đây, bạn còn có cơ hội thể hiện sự gan dạ, lòng dũng cảm và tinh thần đồng đội qua trò chơi bắn súng sơn tại Long Hổ Trận Địa Chiến.

Các công trình giải trí nổi bật như biển Tiên Đồng Ngọc Nữ, biểu diễn cá heo và sư tử biển, lâu đài tuyết, tàu lượn siêu tốc, xe vượt địa hình, Long Mạch Thủy Dược Tiên, bắn súng sơn, Phụng Hoàng cung, phim 4D… cùng hơn 150 công trình giải trí ấn tượng khác đang sẵn sàng phục vụ du khách.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*(Hà Nội) - 'Tôn vinh vẻ đẹp Việt Mipec Tower' dịp 8/3*

*Chào mừng ngày Quốc tế Phụ nữ, nhiều gian hàng tại Trung tâm thương mại Mipec Tower đều tổ chức chương trình giảm giá, tặng quà cho khách hàng.*

Ngày hội sẽ được mở đầu với chương trình gói quà và tặng thiệp. Với hóa đơn bất kỳ, khách hàng có cơ hội được gói quà miễn phí đối với các sản phẩm mua tại trung tâm thương mại. Ngoài ra, với mỗi phần quà, khách hàng sẽ được tặng một tấm thiệp nhân ngày 8/3. Khu vực gói quà sẽ được đặt tại tầng một của trung tâm thương mại Mipec Tower, số 229 Tây Sơn từ ngày 5 đến 10/3.



Trang điểm miễn phí tại Mipec Tower.
Từ ngày 7 đến 9/3, tại đây, khách hàng sẽ có cơ hội chụp và in ảnh miễn phí lấy ngay, được tài trợ bởi Canon Selphy, máy in ảnh nhỏ gọn. Vào tối ngày 8 và 9/3, khu vực biểu diễn nghệ thuật của sân khấu chính, đặt tại sảnh thông tầng của trung tâm thương mại còn diễn ra các sự kiện gồm "Fashion show" - bộ sưu tập áo dài lá sen của nhà thiết kế Lan Hương. Sự kiện "Make up show" được diễn ra từ các chuyên gia trang điểm đoạt giải "Cây cọ vàng 2012". Với sự kiện "Hair show", các chuyên gia sẽ thực hiện tạo kiểu tóc ngay trên sân khấu. Buổi "Talk show" tọa đàm chia sẻ về gìn giữ hạnh phúc gia đình.


Trong ngày 8 và 9/3, tại tầng 1 của Mipec Tower (229 Tây Sơn) còn diễn ra buổi triển lãm các bức ảnh đoạt giải trong cuộc thi "Sen trong đời sống".

Bên cạnh đó, dịp này, các gian hàng mỹ phẩm có mặt tại Mipec Tower sẽ tổ chức chương trình trang điểm miễn phí dành cho khách hàng nữ thân thiết của trung tâm. Cụ thể, NYX sẽ tổ chức trang điểm 14h - 21h ngày 7/3 và The Face Shop tổ chức lúc 18h - 20h ngày 8/3. Nhiều gian hàng tại trung tâm cũng có chương trình giảm giá và quà tặng cho khách hàng.



Trung tâm thương mại Mipec Tower - nơi diễn ra sự kiện "Tôn vinh vẻ đẹp Việt".
Chi tiết chương trình truy cập www.mipectower.com.vn

----------


## lovetravel

chương trình ở Mipec Tower hấp dẫn quá nhỉ

----------


## hieunt

*Lấy ý tưởng từ sự dịu dàng và mềm mại của người phụ  nữ, Kinh Đô sáng tạo ra nhiều mẫu bánh hoa đẹp nhẹ nhàng với hương vị  thơm ngon để gửi lời chúc nồng nàn đến những “đóa hoa” của cuộc sống  trong dịp lễ Quốc tế Phụ nữ 8/3.*
Một vấn đề thường được nhiều người đặt ra trong các dịp  lễ lớn là tìm kiếm món quà thật ý nghĩa. Nhiều người băn khoăn trong  việc chọn món quà tặng như thế nào để có kỷ niệm ngày lễ thật đẹp, qua  đó gửi gắm tâm tư tình cảm đến cho người mình thương yêu.
 Kinh Đô luôn tất bật tìm tòi và sáng tạo ra  nhiều mẫu bánh và hương vị phù hợp với thị hiếu và ý nghĩa trong việc  trao gởi chân tình của khách hàng trong các dịp lễ. Ngày lễ Quốc tế Phụ  nữ năm nay, Kinh Đô giới thiệu mẫu bánh kem hoa  dịu dàng, bắt mắt và theo xu hướng thời đại mang lời nhắn nhủ chúc người  phụ nữ mãi xinh tươi, khoe sắc như loài hoa tươi thắm.


Đặc biệt đến với mùa lễ này, Kinh Đô giới thiệu loại bánh kem  hoa có ẩn tim- mang thông điệp ca ngợi vẻ đẹp bên ngoài như đóa hoa  tươi thắm và tình cảm nồng nàn ấm áp bên trong của người phụ nữ. Với ý  nghĩa ấy, bánh kem hoa ẩn hình tim thật sự là món quà đầy ý nghĩa truyền đạt hết chân tình của bạn đến người bạn yêu thương.
Bánh cupcake càng thêm ấn tượng khi được set theo 2 màu chủ đạo: màu  xanh trẻ trung, năng động và màu hồng dịu dàng yêu thương. Mỗi một màu  mang theo một câu chuyện tình cảm sâu sắc thể hiện tình yêu thương nồng  nàn và tha thiết.



Trong ngày lễ 8/3 năm nay, Kinh Đô  khuyến mãi nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn: giảm 50.000 đồngkhi mua set 16 bánh  cupcake, mua 3 bánh nướng tặng 1 bánh nướng đồng giá áp dụng trong ngày 8/3/2013 (áp dụng cho dòng sản phẩm trong list bánh nướng cho chương trình).
 Hãy ngừng suy nghĩ và bớt băn khoăn trong việc lựa chọn món quà thật ý nghĩa trong dịp 8/3 này. Hãy cùng Kinh Đô  gởi lời nhắn nhủ tôn vinh vẻ đẹp của người phụ nữ yêu thương trong  những chiếc bánh hoa nhẹ nhàng hoặc những chiếc bánh chocolate sắc sảo  trang trọng

----------


## hieunt

*Hãy dành tặng người phụ nữ của bạn một buổi tối ấm áp và lãng mạn tại nhà hàng Nhật Bản Kimono-52 Lý Thường Kiệt.
*Luôn là địa điểm lý tưởng dành cho cánh  mày râu thể hiện sự gallant, hào phóng của mình vào mỗi dịp Quốc Tế phụ  nữ hàng năm, nhà hàng Kimono hân hạnh chào đón ngày Quốc Tế phụ nữ năm  nay với không gian sang trọng, ấm áp đặc trưng, những món ăn Nhật Bản  hấp dẫn và món quà tinh tế dành riêng cho mỗi chị em phụ nữ. 


Hòa mình trong không gian ấm áp sang trọng tại nhà hàng Kimono ngày 8/3
 Nếu bạn dự định tổ chức một buổi họp  mặt nho nhỏ giữa những người phụ nữ thân yêu trong gia đình, bè bạn thì  dịch vụ Buffet tại tầng I, nhà hàng Kimono là lựa chọn hàng đầu. Tùy  theo ngày phục vụ, chúng tôi có hai lựa chọn dành cho khách hàng: Buffet  lẩu Shabushabu với nước dùng đậm đà mà không kém phần thanh nhã đặc  trưng, được chế từ cá bao Konbu ăn kèm cùng hơn 60 món ăn đa dạng trên  băng chuyền, phục vụ vào thứ 2,4,5 và Chủ Nhật hàng tuần; nếu quý khách  thật say mê nghệ thuật ẩm thực Nhật Bản qua những lát cắt sashimi đẹp đẽ  hay cuốn sushi đầy màu sắc thì Buffet sushi nổi tiếng với hơn 45 món  sushi, sashimi hấp dẫn từ cá hồi, cá ngừ…vv sẽ khiến bạn nao lòng…. Một  chút bất ngờ từ mù tạt xanh, những sẻ chia ân cần trong không gian nhà  hàng Kimono, hãy khiến ngày 8/3 của cô ấy tuyệt hơn bao giờ hết.


Không gian Trà Viên sang trọng tại tầng II và III với những món ăn Nhật Bản tinh tế.

 Tạm xa rời những nhộn nhịp và món lẩu  Shabu đậm đà tầng 1, tầng 2 & 3 là lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho những  quý cô chuộng phong cách cổ điển, quý phái. Hãy để lời thì thầm và chia  sẻ yêu thương của riêng bạn được cất cánh trong không gian tinh tế đặc  trưng Nhật Bản với những gian phòng wagashi bí ẩn hay khung cảnh đầy mê  hoặc tại khu vực mô phỏng Trà Viên. Hơn 300 món ăn cao cấp được phục vụ  tại nhà hàng như hàu sữa Cancale, cá hồi Na Uy, bào ngư Hokkaido, bụng  cá ngừ Nhật Bản dưới bàn tay chế biến tài tình của bếp trưởng xứ Phù  Tang cùng đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo sẽ làm hài lòng quý  khách. 



Cuối cùng, chúng tôi xin gửi đến mỗi  phần quà pancake Nhật Bản dành cho những nữ khách quý giá ngày 8/3 với  lời chúc trường tồn cho sắc đẹp, viên mãn cho hạnh phúc

_Dịp lễ 8/3 năm nay, hãy cùng  người phụ nữ của bạn nâng ly, nhấp nháp và thưởng thức dư vị hạnh phúc  lan tỏa trong không khí ngọt ngào tại Kimono và tận hưởng những phút  giây thăng hoa của cảm xúc._
_Hẹn gặp bạn tại Kimono._
*Mọi thông tin hoặc đặt chỗ, vui lòng liên hệ*
*Nhà hàng Kimono* 
_52-54 Lý Thường Kiệt, quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
_Tel : 04.3936 7629    Fax: 04.3936 8569_
_Website:_ _Nh_

----------


## hieunt

*Các đấng mày râu đang có xu hướng săn lùng những món quà “độc” và “lạ” để thêm phần lãng mạn cho ngày 8/3.

*Chỉ còn vài ngày nữa là đến ngày Quốc tế phụ nữ 8/3, trên thị trường,  các loại quà tặng phục vụ cho phái đẹp đã bắt đầu sôi động với các mẫu  mã cực kỳ phong phú và đa dạng về chủng loại cũng như giá thành. Điểm  đặt biệt là các mặt hàng quà tặng phục vụ cho 8/3 đang đua nhau khuyến  mãi, giảm giá sốc khắp đường phố đến các trang mua sắm online. 
Bên cạnh các món quà truyền thống như hoa tươi, mỹ phẩm, trang sức, quần  áo, nước hoa hay những món quà công nghệ như mấy chụp ảnh, máy nghe  nhạc, điện thoại, ipad,... các đấng mày râu đang có xu hướng săn lùng  những món quà “độc” và “lạ” để thêm phần lãng mạn cho ngày 8/3.
Hãy cùng Eva điểm mặt lại những món quà cực độc dành cho phái nữ đang được các đấng mày râu săn tìm trong dịp 8/3 năm nay:

_Hạt đậu thần kỳ_


 Loại quà được rất nhiều bạn sinh viên chọn mua tặng bạn bè, người yêu  là hạt gạo tình yêu - hạt gạo được khắc thông điệp tình yêu, bọc trong  pha lê, có giá 60.000 - 80.000 đồng/hạt; hạt đậu thần kỳ - loại hạt  giống mang thông điệp, khi gieo trồng, lên cây, ra lá, thông điệp người  tặng nhắn gửi sẽ hiện lên, mặt hàng này đang có giá 8.000 - 12.000  đồng/hạt.

_Máy tạo sao
_"Người ấy" của bạn thích không gian thiên nhiên với muôn vàn vì sao lung  linh, bạn cũng rất thích cảm giác ấm cúng và lãng mạn khi cùng người ấy  ngồi dưới không gian đầy sao?



 Chiếc máy tạo sao sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện được điều đó một cách dễ  dàng. Máy tạo sao sẽ liên tục đổi màu làm cho căn phòng bạn trở nên lung  linh hơn. Với ánh sáng dịu nhẹ và không hề gây ra tiếng ồn, hai bạn sẽ  có những khoảnh khắc cực đẹp trong không khí 8/3 năm nay.
Sản phẩm được bán với mức giá 120.000 – 140.000 đồng, rất thích hợp để làm quà cho những cô nàng lãng mạn, có tâm hồn bay bổng.
_
Trang sức gắn đá tương ứng với cung mệnh_
 Những trang sức được gắn các loại đá quý phù hợp với cung mệnh được  lựa chọn khá nhiều để tặng quà. Đây là một món quà rất tinh tế thể hiện  sự quan tâm cũng như tình cảm của bạn dành cho người được tặng quà. Có  12 loại đá quý tương ứng với 12 tháng sinh trong năm. Những trang sức  được làm từ đá không chỉ có giá trị mà còn có lợi cho sức khỏe. Các loại  đá kị nước, kị gió tránh cho người đeo bị cảm do thời tiết.


 Trên thị trường các loại đá quý được sử dụng làm trang sức khá phổ  biến. Các loại đá đắt tiền thường được kết hợp với kim loại quý tạo nên  thứ phụ trang đẹp và sang trọng. Bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn các loại trang  sức gắn đá mắt hổ, đá thạch anh tím với thiết kế đơn giản không kém  phần tinh tế.
_
Hoa hồng vĩnh cửu_
 8/3 năm nay, trên thị trường quà tặng xuất hiện dòng sản phẩm hoa  vĩnh cửu cao cấp mới, như một sự lựa chọn xa xỉ của các quý ông dành cho  những người phụ nữ yêu thương.

Song không đơn giản chỉ là những bó hoa tươi, hiện nay nhiều doanh nhân  và những đấng mày râu mạnh về tài chính hướng đến những tặng phẩm đắt đỏ  hơn, sức sống bền bỉ hơn và từ đó hoa hồng vĩnh cửu ra đời. Bên cạnh  những bông hoa dát vàng, năm nay những bông hồng làm từ pha lê hay chất  liệu sơn mài mạ vàng đang gây ấn tượng bởi sự độc đáo có một không hai  của mình.

Những bông hồng pha lê này được tạo bởi công nghệ hóa thạch làm cứng  những cành hoa tự nhiên. Những chiếc lá và thân của cành hồng còn gai  được tái tạo nguyên vẹn một cách tinh tế. Riêng bông hoa hồng được làm  bằng pha lê tinh khiết, trải qua nhiều công đoạn cắt gọt thủ công tỉ mỉ  nên dễ dàng gây ấn tượng với bất kỳ an nhìn thấy bởi sự lấp lánh, huy  hoàng của nó.


 Hoa hồng pha lê lấp lánh cho ngày 8/3.
  Một bộ sản phẩm hoa hồng pha lê vĩnh cửu có giá khoảng gần 1 triệu đồng, bao gồm cả hoa và đế cắm pha lê.

*Thiệp mạ vàng*
Nếu túi tiền rủng rỉnh và người ấy cũng rất “chịu chơi”, sành điệu thì  thiệp mạ vàng có thể là một gợi ý để các chàng tặng quà người trong tim.



 Thiệp mừng ngày mùng 8/3 có kích thước 16 x 21 cm, mỗi thiệp được  đựng trong một khung ảnh có chân đế đằng sau và một lớp kính bên ngoài  chắn bụi. 

Thiệp được thiết kế với các chữ, họa tiết trên nền hợp kim, sau đó được  dát một lớp vàng ròng 24K (99,99) lên toàn bộ bề mặt, tiếp đến là một  lớp sơn nano để giúp bề mặt có độ bền mãi mãi, không bị mòn lớp vàng. Độ  bóng, lấp lánh, sáng của lớp vàng 24K tạo cho thiệp long lanh, sang  trọng, đẳng cấp.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Những địa điểm vui chơi, ăn uống tuyệt vời nhân ngày 8/3*
*
Còn vài ngày nữa là đến 8/3, phụ nữ rạng rỡ chờ đợi điều tuyệt vời từ nửa kia dành tặng, đàn ông lại đau đầu với câu hỏi : " Ăn, xem, chơi gì? Ở đâu?" sao cho thật hạnh phúc, lãng mạn. Cùng chúng tôi điểm qua một số điểm vui chơi hấp dẫn, thú vị cho ngày lễ đặc biệt này nhé.*

*TPHCM:* 

Thời điểm này Sài Gòn đang ở độ nắng rộ vàng những con đường, thời tiết buổi trưa chiều thường nóng bức. Vì thế, nhiều cô gái thích dạo chơi vào buổi tối vì vừa tan giờ làm lại vừa được hưởng trọn vẹn không gian mát mẻ khiến tâm hồn người ta trở nên thư thái, dễ chịu hơn. Một vài điểm dừng chân thú vị cho ngày 8/3 mà quý ông có thể lựa chọn đưa bạn gái, bà xã tới như: 

*Khu du lịch Bình Quới, Văn Thánh*



Khu du lịch Bình Quới là điểm đến mát mẻ cho ngày 8/3 nắng gắt 
Với khoảng không gian rộng rãi, thoáng gió của khung cảnh đồng quê, đây là một lựa chọn hấp dẫn cho những cặp đôi thích phong cảnh tự nhiên. Chòi lá, thức ăn tự chọn và sau đó nhân viên phục vụ sẽ rời đi để nhường lại không gian riêng tư cho 2 người. 

Thử tặng nàng một món quà nho nhỏ bất ngờ, thầm thì một bài hát hay kể chuyện về gia đình, tuổi thơ... để nàng hiểu hơn về bạn cũng là một gợi ý thêm cho ngày 8/3 ở đây. Ngoài ra, tiệc buffet và quà tặng đặc biệt dành riêng cho khách nữ cũng là một hoạt động vui mà 2 bạn có thể thử. 

*Trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị* 



Tặng nàng một ngày đi mua sắm sẽ khiến các cô gái thích mê 
Đây luôn là một điểm đến mà mọi cô gái đều thích. Bởi được shopping với người yêu là khoảnh khắc tuyệt vời. Nhất là khi cô ấy xúng xính chọn váy đẹp để đi cùng bạn, ánh mắt rạng rỡ niềm vui vì được tung tăng trong trung tâm thương mại như 

Một số trung tâm thương mại khá nổi tiếng tại Sài Gòn thu hút đông người như Vincom, Diamond Plaza, CT Plaza, An Đông Plaza... Tuy được coi là địa điểm khá sang trọng nhưng cũng phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khách hàng. Do vậy, bạn yên tâm là nàng vẫn có thể chọn được một vài món đồ trong tầm tay chi tiêu của bạn.

Dân dã nhưng cũng khá thú vị và nhiều lựa chọn là một loạt các siêu thị như Coopmart, Maximart, Lottemart, BigC... Những đại siêu thị này luôn là nơi tập trung đông người, nó phù hợp với những cô nàng ưa sự sôi động, thích ngắm nghía, thích những thứ lặt vặt...

Vì mua sắm là quyền năng của phái đẹp, cũng giống như đàn ông thích bóng đá vậy. Nên chuẩn bị 1 chiếc thẻ thanh toán có dư tiền, 1 đôi giầy tốt và gương mặt vui vẻ để cùng nàng lang thang mua sắm trong ngày 8/3 nếu như bạn có ý định dẫn cô ấy đến các trung tâm thương mại xa hoa hay siêu thị nhộn nhịp.

*Rạp chiếu phim* 



Xem phim cùng nàng vào ngày 8/3, tại sao không ?
Marrying Mafia 5, Oz: The great & powerful (3D), Nhện khổng lồ, Mỹ nhân kế...là những phim hot, hay được nhiều bạn nữ thích thú. Trong ngày 8/3, nhiều cụm rạp lớn ở TPHCM như Megastar, Galaxy, BHD, Lotte... đều có chương trình giảm giá cho khách nữ hoặc khuyến mãi tặng quà. Đây đều là những điểm xem phim V.I.P với không gian sang trọng, màn hình phim rộng và luôn cập nhật phim mới nên sẽ rất thú vị để hẹn nàng vào ngày 8/3. 

Vì thế với những người ít thời gian, chỉ gặp nhau vào buổi tối do ban ngày bận công việc thì xem phim là điểm hẹn lý tưởng vào ngày lễ đặc biệt này vì vừa được relax (thư giãn) lại vừa gắn kết thêm tình cảm với bạn gái. 

*Không gian nhà hàng, quán cafe sang trọng*



Đưa nàng tới một nhà hàng sang trọng là món quà rất ý nghĩa 
Thường ngày bạn hay dẫn người yêu, vợ đi ăn mấy tiệm quen như bún, mì, phở, cơm tấm... Nay ngày đặc biệt thử chiêu đãi nàng bằng nhà hàng Nhật, món ăn Thái, hay Hàn, Pháp... cũng là một gợi ý hay trong ngày lễ đặc biệt 8/3. 

Một số nhà hàng lớn ở trung tâm thành phố như Shuji Egi, The Shushi Bar, Hisago, Kishu Japanese... nếu bạn gái thích món Nhật. Hay Thái Việt, Nathalie's, Coca Suki Restaurant, Sawasdee...nếu bạn gái yêu mến ẩm thực Thái. 

Còn lựa chọn các nhà hàng như Kumdo, Hanuri, Yashi Yashi, Seoul Garden hay Yuri's House, Deli N Shop... sẽ là điểm đến cho các cô gái mê mẩn món Hàn Quốc. 

Những tiệm ăn ngon này thường tập trung trong khu vực thành phố, vì thế với những bạn đi làm ở ngoại thành như Tân Phú, Thủ Đức, Củ Chi nên tranh thủ gọi điện đặt chỗ trước, vì giờ cao điểm thường kẹt xe khi tới sẽ không còn nhiều không gian lãng mạn chuyện trò nữa. 

*HÀ NỘI:* 

Tháng 3, tiết trời thủ đô se lạnh ngọt ngào đủ khiến những bông hồng e ấp trở nên quyến rũ hơn. Thử điểm qua vài điểm vui chơi ý nghĩa cho ngày lễ phụ nữ tại Hà Nội dịu dàng nhé. 

*Con đường tình yêu Phan Đình Phùng hay Hồ Tây*

Đều là những điểm hẹn lý tưởng cho ngày 8/3 lãng mạn bởi Phan Đình Phùng là con đường duy nhất ở Hà Nội có 2 hàng cây trên một vỉa hè giống y hệt không gian phim Hàn Quốc. Bởi vậy, những chàng trai có bạn gái mê được trải nghiệm không gian yêu đương như phim Hàn, thì đây là một món quà tuyệt vời cho ngày 8/3. 



Đưa nàng dạo chơi trên con đường tình yêu Phan Đình Phùng và dựng sẵn kịch bản lãng mạn 
như phim Hàn là món quà khiến nàng cảm động 
Tất nhiên, phải dàn dựng thêm hoa hồng và món quà xinh yêu nho nhỏ để nàng thấy mình thực sự là nữ chính của ngày đặc biệt trên toàn thế giới này nhé. Những quán chè ngon như Bubuchacha hay vài quán ăn như Nem Phùng, Quán Ngon, Hạt Dẻ...có trên cung đường này cũng sẽ "vỗ về" dạ dày cho đôi lứa khi đi chơi. 

*Điểm hẹn cafe, nhà hàng* 



Cafe với không gian sang trọng luôn là điểm hẹn truyền thống tuyệt vời vào ngày 8/3 
Cũng giống Sài Gòn, Hà Nội cũng có nhiều quán cafe đặc trưng mang hơi thở rất riêng của thành phố. Vì thế chọn một quán cafe đẹp, nhà hàng ngon dẫn nàng đến đó thưởng thức sẽ khiến nhiều cô gái mê mệt. 

Một số điểm đến bạn có thể tham khảo như: chuỗi cafe và nhà hàng My Way tiện lợi, I-box cafe ấm cúng hay ILU bar với đồ ăn Tây Ban Nha hay Relax bar để thư giãn tuyệt đối với không gian âm nhạc cá tính. 

Vì được đối xử như một nữ hoàng vào ngày lễ 8.3 sẽ càng làm nàng thêm yêu quý bạn. Lưu ý là nên đặt chỗ trước để có không gian đẹp,  lãng mạn cho cuộc đi chơi vào ngày này thêm trọn vẹn. 

*Trung tâm thương mại, điểm Spa làm đẹp* 



Dành thời gian đưa bà xã đi mua sắm vào ngày 8/3 sẽ khiến họ hạnh phúc vô cùng. Ảnh minh họa
Tháp tùng nàng đi làm đẹp tại các Spa lớn trong thành phố như Mimi spa, Nguyễn's Spa hay Khang Lệ Spa...rồi đi mua sắm trong các trung tâm thương mại lớn cũng là một ý tưởng hay ho cho món quà bất ngờ dành tặng 8/3 với chị em. Chỉ cần dịu dàng xách túi cho bà xã, bạn gái hay nắm tay nhau thật chặt giữa khu mua sắm cũng đủ khiến bạn gái thấy ấm áp trong ngày lễ đẹp này. 

Một số điểm mua sắm kết hợp ăn uống "hot" nhất ở Thủ Đô có trung tâm thương mại Vincom (trên đường Bà Triệu), Parkson ở đường Tây Sơn hay tại tòa nhà KeangNam. Nếu thích một điểm mua sắm mới, không quá đông đúc ở ngoại thành bạn có thể sang khu Savico mall bên Long Biên, Mê Linh Plaza ở đường Thăng Long hoặc bên Hà Đông...

_Theo afamily_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*ĐÀ NẴNG:

Bãi biển Mỹ Khê*

Nếu như bạn muốn bày tỏ tình yêu thương của mình đến người mẹ, người vợ của mình thì bạn có thể đặt một suất ăn hải sản trong nhà hàng ở bãi biển Mỹ Khê. Hải sản ở đây nhiều vô kể, lẩu hải sản là một món bạn không nên bỏ qua khi tới đây. Còn gi tuyệt bằng khi cùng nhau ăn lẩu, nhấm nháp từng con mực nướng thơm phức, húp những con hêu nóng nổi…


Sau đó mọi người sẽ cùng nhau đi tản bộ dọc đường biển Phạm Văn Đồng. Biển Mỹ Khê về đêm lung linh như một bức tranh sắc màu, cùng nhau trò chuyện với nhau ở đây quả là một địa điểm thú vị.

*Hội An*

Hội An nổi tiếng là một thành phố trầm mặc, cổ kính, đến đây chúng ta sẽ được đắm chìm trong không khí ấm cúng, cổ xưa. Hội An đẹp nhất là vào ban đêm, ngồi trong những quán cà phê yên tĩnh nhìn dòng người qua lại nhộn nhịp, hay ngắm những chiếc đèn lồng lấp lánh trôi ngoài sông. 


Dành trọn một buổi tối lang thang khắp phố đèn lồng, hay vòng vèo qua những bức tường đầy rêu xanh quả là một điều thú vị dành cho người ấy. Ngoài ra, chúng ta sẽ được dịp thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản của Hội An như Cao lầu, cơm gà. 


Những quán ăn vỉa hè, người bán chỉ đựng trong những chiếc thúng con con nhưng đó thật sự là những người giữ hồn cho Hội An.

*Những quán cà phê dọc ven sông Hàn*

Con sông Hàn thơ mộng rất thích hợp để cho chúng ta thả mình vào từng điệu nhạc du dương trong những quán cà phê. Dọc đường Bạch Đằng chúng ta sẽ thấy khá nhiều quán cà phê nhưng có lẻ đẹp nhất, phừ hợp nhất dành cho phái nữ lúc này chính là không khí lãng mạn của phòng trà Memory. 

Từ đây chúng ta có thể nhìn thấy toàn bộ quang cảnh trung tâm thành phố, những tòa nhà cao chót vớt, ánh đèn điện lung linh của cầu song Hàn, cầu Thuận Phước, xa xa còn có thể thấy cầu Rồng đang xây dựng. Ánh đèn dịu dàng, mờ mờ, cùng trò chuyện với người ấy cùng ngắm khung cảnh non nước hữu tình thật không có món nào ý nghĩa hơn nữa.




Ngoài quán cà phê lý tưởng Memory thì có vài địa điểm khác cũng rất đáng để ta lựa chọn như cà phê trên đỉn Green Plaza - nằm trên đường Bạch Đằng. Từ view này chúng ta có thể nhìn bao quát hết toàn bộ thành phố Đà Nẵng về đêm lung linh như một bức tranh đầy sắc màu mà ở đó toát lên dáng vẻ một thành phố tràn đầy sức sống.

Hay L’amour - trên đường Hoàng Văn Thụ, quán yên tĩnh, nhẹ nhàng chia thành nhiều không gian khác nhau từ vườn, phòng đọc sách, ban công. Không gian sang trọng thích hợp cho một buổi hò hẹn.

*HUẾ*

Cách Đà Nẵng khoảng 90 Km, Huế có nhiều địa điểm khá lý tưởng để vui chơi ngày 8/3 như đi dạo trong nội thành, đi mua sắm, ăn vặt dưới chân cầu Trường Tiền sau đó đi tản bộ dọc bờ sông Hương cũng khá là vui.



Ảnh mytour.
Bên cạnh đó suối nước nóng Thanh Tân được khá nhiều người ưa thích. Sau những ngày tháng làm việc vất vả được ngâm mình trong dòng nước ấm để thư giãn thì thật là tuyệt. Ở đây có nhiều loại suối khoáng hổ trợ tốt cho sức khỏe, tắm bùn thiên nhiên giúp ngăn ngừa một số loại bệnh. 

_Theo afamily_

----------


## Meoluoi9x

*Các quán 'sang chảnh' khiến nàng hài lòng ngày 8/3*

*Didau.org xin gợi ý cho các chàng một số quán ăn sạch, đẹp, đồ ăn ngon ở Hà Nội để 'lấy lòng' người ấy vào ngày Quốc tế phụ nữ này.*



Một góc của quán Ngon.
*Chuỗi nhà hàng Sen:*

- Sen Hà Thành, số 177 Bùi Thị Xuân, 043.9744192.

- Sen Nam Thanh, số 84B Nguyễn Du, điện thoại: 043.8223750.

- Sen Tây Hồ, số 514 Lạc Long Quân, điện thoại: 043.7199242.

- Maison Sens, 61 Trần Hưng Đạo, điện thoại: 043.9449735.
*
Nhà hàng vườn, không gian lãng mạn*

- Soft Water, số 42 đường số 9, F361 An Dương, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 043.7173212/0945271111.

- Nghi Tàm Garden, số 68 ngách 50 ngõ 310 Nghi Tàm, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 0437197623.

- Sum Villa, số 10 Đặng Thai Mai, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 043.7195511.

- Chez Xuân Garden, 41 ngõ 76 An Dương, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 0915 085305.

- Nhà hàng và cafe Viện Goethe, 56-58 Nguyễn Thái Học, điện thoại: 043.7342251

*Buffet lẩu nướng*

- Seoul Garden: 33 Trần Hưng Đạo, điện thoại: 043.9449666; tầng 5 Vincom; số 191 Bà Triệu, điện thoại: 043.9748455.

- Sumo BBQ: Big C Thăng Long, điện thoại: 043.7690228; số 132-134 Hoàng Quốc Việt, điện thoại: 043.7765654; 15 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, điện thoại: 043.7765654; số 30-31 Quán Sứ, điện thoại: 043.9382025, tầng 3 TTTM Savico Megamall, điện thoại 046.2573332.

- Season BBQ: 155 Bà Triệu, Hai Bà Trưng, điện thoại: 043.8639393.

*Quán Ăn Ngon*

- 18 Phan Bội Châu, điện thoại: 043.9428162.

- Tầng 1, 25T2 Trung Hòa Nhân Chính, điện thoại: 043.5560866.

- 26 Trần Hưng Đạo, điện thoại: 044. 9446133.

- 34 Phan Đình Phùng, điện thoại: 043.734 9777.

*Chuỗi nhà hàng Highway 4*

- 5 Hàng Tre, điện thoại: 043.9264200

- 25 Bát Sứ, điện thoại: 043.9260639.

- 31 Xuân Diệu, điện thoại: 043.7186377.

- 54 Mai Hắc Đế, điện thoại: 043.976.2647.

- 575 Kim Mã, điện thoại: 043.77.6372.

*Quán món ăn dân tộc, độc đáo*

- Độc quán: 86 Hoàng Ngân, điện thoại: 0466.747 609 - 0984 815 895.

- Sơn Cước: 54 Nguyễn Khánh Toàn, điện thoại: 043.8335722.

- Hợp Tác Xã Ăn Uống: 46 An Dương, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 04.37166401 - 0904883116.

- Cửa hàng Ăn Uống Mậu Dịch: 37 Nam Tràng, Ngũ Xã, điện thoại: 043.7154336.

- Quán Kiến: 143 Nghi Tàm, điện thoại: 046.2792021 - 043.8294142.

- Ngự Miêu quán, số 195 đường Bờ sông Quan Hoa, Cầu Giấy, điện thoại: 043.8398315.

*Hệ thống Al Fresco và Pepperonis*

- 98 Hàng Trống, Hoàn Kiếm, điện thoại: 043.9287030.

- Số 2 Ngô Quyền, Hoàn Kiếm, điện thoại: 043.5185555.

- 15 Nguyễn Du, Hai Bà Trưng, điện thoại: 043.9447199.

- 37 Trần Đăng Ninh, Cầu Giấy, điện thoại: 043.7932488.

- Số 3 Trúc Bạch, Tây Hồ, điện thoại: 043.7152433.

- 19 Nhà Thờ, Hoàn Kiếm, điện thoại: 043.9381155.

- 108 K1, Láng Hạ, Ba Đình, điện thoại: 043.7723555.

*Cơm chay*

- Bồ Đề Tâm: số 68 Phạm Huy Thông, điện thoại: 043.7245872; số 89 Nguyễn Khuyến, điện thoại: 043.7475663.

- Ngoại Ô: số 19 Nguyễn Gia Thiều, điện thoại: 043.9422424; số 32 Bà Triệu, điện thoại: 046.2784406; số 63 Trần Duy Hưng điện thoại: 043.5558429.

- Nàng Tấm: 79A Trần Hưng Đạo, điện thoại: 043.8221530.

----------


## nganphuonght

chà chà, món cơm trộn nhìn hấp dẫn đấy

----------

